#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Ben jij ook echt diegene als wie je je voordoet?

## pro`d`user

Je ziet zo nu en dan wel iemand voorbij schieten die zegt dat hij ergens werkt terwijl eigenlijk niemand hem kent, iemand die foto's plaatst en doet of deze van hem zijn maar dit eigenlijk niet het geval is en mensen die zich gewoon voordoen als iemand heel anders.

Zoals nu blijkt in het post hier je studio topic het er wel heel erg op lijkt of deze persoon zich voordeed als iemand met een zeer indrukwekkende studio en nu blijkt dat deze in Amerika staat.

Wat vind jij van dit soort gevallen, wat voor invloed heeft het op dit forum als iemand zich anders voordoet dan hij daadwerkelijk is etc. etc.?

----------


## goldsound

Ik ben gewoon wie ik ben  :Smile: 

Ik vind het triest dat iemand zich voor doet als iemand anders, deze personen mogen voor mij ook wel verwijdert worden van het forum.

----------


## moderator

Zo zie je maar...dat soort zaken komen altijd uit. Wie staat er dan voor l*l? psies...
Ook weer opgelost dan.

----------


## pro`d`user

Advies van mensen die een grote studio drive-in-show verhuurbedrijf of wat dan ook hebben of zich hebben bewezen op het gebied voor pro licht geluid visuals hecht ik meer waarde aan dan iemand waarvan ik niet goed weet wie hij/zij is, of zelf nog maar net begonnen is.
Als iemand zich dus voordoet als iemand met een grote staat van dienst dan hecht ik er dus meer waarde aan, als veel mensen dit zouden doen zou na afloop kunnen blijken dat je advies hebt gekregen van iemand die er misschien helemaal niet zo veel van af wist.

----------


## DjFx

Ik probeer net als de meeste hoop ik me eigen te wezen hier op het forum,

Maar ze van het forum verwijderen, ik weet t niet

Als het nou echt irritant is zeg ik ja  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Als je twijfelt moet je mensen ff toevoegen op msn bijvoorbeeld...Na een paar kritische vragen kun je erg snel achterhalen of iemand echt ervaren is...[|)]

----------


## -Aart-

Meestal komt de aap wel uit de mouw, als dat voor de discussie belangrijk is. Zo niet, ach boeie.. Dat is een van de nadelen van het internet die ik voor lief neem. Het is denk ik wel goed als mensen zich er terdegen bewust van zijn dat niet alles zomaar waar is.  :Wink:  

Sommige mensen (ikke bijvoorbeeld) hebben ook een wat ongebruikelijke verzameling kennis en intresses. Dat kan onopzettelijk soms ook wat onwaarschijnlijk overkomen denk ik..

----------


## ralph

Ja ik ben wie ik ben...alleen klopt mn leeftijd al een poosje niet meer, maar ik snap de ophef ff niet. Hoe vaak komen er hier geen jochies langs met een grote bek van ik weet het allemaal wel, die blijken dan 15 te zijn en deel uit te maken van een technische commisie van een middelbare school. 
Ook niet echt wat je een professional in onze branche mag noemen  :Smile: 

Sommigen van die gastjes zijn wel heel serieus bezig met hun obby en ik weet zeker dat een aantal daarvan wel samen met mij de beroepskrachten staat te klussen.

die giserke die was vanavond nog op het forum om het te lezen, alleen reageren heeft ie niet gedaan, beetje sneu als je het mij vraagt...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik ben ook wie ik ben... behalve in het weekend... dan verander ik in een enorme sexbom  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freddie

To ralphl; Ik snap je punt wel een beetje, maar het gaat altijd zo veer om te zeggen, jah die zitten op school bla bla bla, en zijn pas 15.

Het brengt meteen een negatief beeld over alle 15/16 jarige en alle schoolclubjes. 
Ik weet ook dat er veel jongeren zijn die denken alles al te weten. Maar zo jammer dat je meteen weer begint met; die 15 jarige van schoolclubjes.

Ik ben inmiddels 16, zit nog op een schoolclubje, maar werk (ook veel leer) al regelmatig in deze branche op serieuze wijzen.

voor de rest snap ik het punt niet helemaal. Als er hier mensen zijn die zichzelf beter willen laten lijken als de rest. Ok. Pas als je plaatjes van jouw activiteiten gaan gebruiken, dan zou ik me pas zorgen maken. Want dit soort mensen heb je altijd, overal, en waar je maar kan kijken. Je hoeft ze maar aan te spreken en bla bla bla, daar gaan ze weer. Dus helemaal ontkomen doe je het niet. Hun staan al lekker voor lul als ze 'betrapt' worden, en zullen daarna niet snel meer terug keren.

----------


## ralph

precies mijn punt Freddie, de sukkels vallen vanzelf door de mand.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik ben dus ook wie ik ben, niet meer en niet minder.

Waar ik soms ook aan begin te denken is het volgende:

Zouden mensen die de meest onnozele berichten plaatsen (zoals 
DJ Peet), alter-ego's zijn van mensen die tevens onder een 
andere naam hier posten? Ik zou het diep triest vinden, maar
het zou zomaar kunnen....

----------


## moderator

Die dj peet mag op de ignore modus, ik verwijder netjes al zijn berichten...onzin hoort hier niet thuis.

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Is het nu de bedoeling dat iedereen gaat zeggen, "ik ben wie ik ben?", want we zijn het er allemaal wel over eens dat de "oplichters" vanzelf wel door de mand vallen. Snap dit topic niet helemaal, wat willen we bereiken?
Ik ben trouwens nog steeds Joris Martens uit het Brabantse Hoeven hoor....

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door JBL-QSC-DBX_
> Ik ben trouwens nog steeds Joris Martens uit het Brabantse Hoeven hoor....



Jaajaaa... jaja. Geloof er niks van..  :Big Grin:

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Kzal me paspoort effe inscanne vanmiddag, WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA,

groeten.....

----------


## B-there

Ik heb me profiel ook maar es effe bijgewerkt..
En ik ben niet wie ik niet ben. Ik ben gewoon mezelf.

En zoals de mod's van dit forum enige tijd geleden al aangegeven hebben zijn er vooral in de zomerperiode van die mensen die menen dat ze het ook allemaal weten. En die dan met van die geweldige discussies beginnen waar niemand op zit te wachten. Dus ook van die mensen die zich voordoen als iemand die ze niet zijn..

Grz

Bart

----------


## AJB

Naar aanleiding van bericht pro'd'user...; Ik heb er wel eens aan gedacht om bij bijv. het newline forum 5 namen aan te vragen en met mezelf te gaan discussieren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Lijkt me echt ZO gaaf om gewoon 500 forumleden op die manier op stang te jagen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [:I]

En ik blijf bij twijfel gewoon mensen e-mailen/msn-en, vraag waar ze werken, bel het bedrijf of een collega die je daar kent...appeltje eitje  :Wink:

----------


## MatthiasB

Waarom zou je het bedrijf bellen waar iemand bij werkt? daar verdoe je je tijd toch niet aan? Ze vallen zelf wel door de mand ooit zullen ze wel is een steek laten vallen waardoor je kan afleiden dat het een hoopje boerenbedrog is

Zo was er laatst iemand op de sjet ook die we nu niet meer zien (ga geen namen noemen) En als we hem hoorden spreken dan was het net of hij had heel EML bij hem thuis staan. Maar terwijl vroeg ie wel aan iemand anders een offerte voor een feestje. Dan weet je genoeg he. 

Ik zelf heb Absoluut geen schrik om te zeggen dat ik met aftase subs werk die eigenlijk nog niet een subs zijn (jbl 4560). Maar kan deels begrijpen dat iemand hem voor doet dat als ....

1= het is zo goed als annoniem een forum
2= Je hebt dus ook niks te verliezen
3= Wordt je ooit gepakt nou ja niemand kent je toch.

En kan me dan best inbeelden dat iemand ziet dat iedereen hier grote merknamen heeft enzo... Dat die dat ook wel is wilt zeggen. en zo enzo ... je hebt men punt wel he  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

een schizofreen is nooit alleen..........

----------


## AJB

Klopt Gerard  :Big Grin:  

@ Mattías; ik bel ook niet zomaar al die bedrijven op...Maar hier was bijv. een jongen ooit die beweerde voor PurpleGroup te klussen, en dan vraag ik jongens waar ik regelmatig mee samenwerk natuurlijk wel ff of dat klopt  :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

En dan hoor je dat ie alleen maar 's weekends kabels mag oprollen en dansvloeren schoon poetsen... [8D]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Als van die jongetjes domme berichten gaan plaatsen dan kijk je even bij zijn profiel en 9 van de 10 keer is er ook niks ingevuld.
Ik vindt het maar triest om je zelf groter voor te doen dan je in werkelijkheid bent.
Wat schiet je er mee op?

----------


## dokter dB

ik ben eigenlijk een eikel :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

typisch haags, het verschil tussen hebben en zijn niet weten...

----------


## dokter dB

volgens de haagseharrypad is het: èkel  :Big Grin: 

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/beetronik/harrypad.exe

----------


## AH

Ik noem me zelf Anne Homan, maar in het echt ben ik Napoleon. :Smile:

----------


## showband

ik speel gitaar dus ik ben een vliegtuig.

----------


## ljanton

hehe 

tjah ... ik snap allemaal heel goed jullie reacties ...
maar ik denk dan weer dat jongens van 14/15/16 gefasineerd zijn door heel dat licht en geluids gebeuren ... en daarom willen ze niet onderdoen voor de profs onder ons .en als ze dan effe kijken naar MTV en ze zien er een 15 min. durend filmpje van een backstage reportage , dan denken ze soms alles te weten terwijl ze nog ineens niet weten hoe een lichtpaneel er uitziet. ik ga het eerlijk zeggen , 
ik ben maar 16 en ben 4 jaar bezig met licht en 3 jaar met geluid ... op 11 jarige leeftijd hadden mijn ouders een cafe met feestzaal ... en toen kocht m'n pa licht en geluids apparatuur en sindsdien hield ik me er mee bezig ...
ik ben op dit forum om bij te leren en omdat het me intresseert
niet om te doen alsof [V] 

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## MSSS

Ben het volledig eens met je laaste regel!

----------


## vic

Ik ben zelf dus ook een van die 16 jarige, die bezig is op school met een technische commissie en daarnaast een drive in showtje heeft. Maar ik ben dan niet zo iemand die dan een beetje op een forum gaat rond bazuinen dat hij een willekeurige productie gedaan heeft terwijl die daar ogenschijnlijk helemaal niet toe in staat is. Of dat zo'n persoon een beetje tips gaat geven over dingen die nooit zouden kunnen zoals een scroller met powercon aansluiting of een truss eerst ophangen aan tl bakken[xx(]en je hebt ook nog het soort mensen dat zoveel mogelijk posts probeert te maken zodat ze een veteran woorden of hoe dat ook heet
Ik vind gewoon dat als je iets niet zeker weet of gewoon niet, houd dan gewoon je bek dicht en probeer wat op te steken van wat de mensen zeggen die er wel verstand van hebben. Maarja, door al dit soort onzin posts, hoe weet je dan nog welk antwoord te vertrouwen is en welke niet. :Frown: 
Mensen die dit soort dingen posten verpesten gewoon een beetje het nut wat je zou kunne hebben van een forum
greetzzz
vic[xx(]

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> ik ben eigenlijk een eikel



ik heb nooit anders gedacht ... [8D]
Ik ben eigenlijk een meisje [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> Ik ben eigenlijk een meisje []



Dan was je gisteren toch vergeten je benen te ontharen en je t*tten op te pompen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Zoals nu blijkt in het post hier je studio topic het er wel heel erg op lijkt of deze persoon zich voordeed als iemand met een zeer indrukwekkende studio en nu blijkt dat deze in Amerika staat.



Jammer dat je meteen een topic begint naar aanleiding van een ander topic, zonder diegene de tijd te geven om te reageren. 

Zeker omdat Giserke al heeft aangegeven dat het niet zijn studio is, lang *voordat* de commotie ontstond. Zie zijn post van 21/06.

Ik lees trouwens ook wel eens iets door, om er vervolgens pas een paar dagen later op te reageren. Dat komt het forum volgens mij, wel ten goede.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> ...






Wordt je nieuwe nick hier dan ook Wifesound?
Tenzij je niet getrouwd bent natuurlijk.

Overigens ben ik eigenlijk Peter R. de Vries op zoek naar kartelvorming in pro-audio [:X]

----------


## djkoen

Even een reactie op ik meen o.a. Ralph die een hekel heeft aan jongens van 15 die een hele boel dingen zeggen waar niets van klopt. 

Natuurlijk zijn er die, maar je kunt niet iedereen van 15jaar over één kamp scheren. 
Ik zal je zeggen, ik ben 15jaar, en ik ga mee (je zou het werk kunnen noemen) met ****. Ik werk ook met Midas Venice tafels, Yamaha DM1000's, Sound Projects SP4 sets. Natuurlijk zet **** mij niet als 'hoofd-mixer' neer, ik ben daar nog te onervaren voor. Maar zelf heb ik ook weleens een musical of bandje gedaan met een Midas of whatever.

Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat er ook jongens (of meisjes) zijn die wel degelijk met die apparatuur omgaan en die ook een heleboel kennis hebben van licht en geluid.

Groeten,

Koen.

----------


## sparky

Well, dan hoef je je toch ook niet aangesproken te voelen?

----------


## djkoen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Well, dan hoef je je toch ook niet aangesproken te voelen?



Zo voel ik me ook niet. Maar er zijn er hier wel meer als ik.

----------


## DJEM

Ik zeg altijd dat leeftijd er niet toe doet, maar de ontwikkeling van de geest wel.  Enfin er is wel iets met jonge leeftijd, denk dat dit komt uit cool heid die er soms is. Soort iedeaal beeld, welk door tiesto ed word gemaakt. Een image dat ze willen hebben.

Veel stranden dan ook snel denk ik weer. Doch is kenis vergaren nooit verkeerd, maar velen zijn gewend dat alles word voorgeprakt op bordje word geleverd (de jeugd van tegenwoordig). Dus ze gaan niet zo snel zoeken. 

En tja uitgeven voor newbie. Mensen zeggen graag niet dat ze iets niet weten, je zegt ook niet dat je een eikel bent oid.

Enfin.. een soort die niet valt uit te roeien hooguit sturen, door een link naar een site waar alle basisdingen in staan. Doch is de vraag wie o wie maakt dit.. Grotendeels is het knippen en plakken van de forum.

"Sambal bij?"

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> @ Mattías; ik bel ook niet zomaar al die bedrijven op...Maar hier was bijv. een jongen ooit die beweerde voor PurpleGroup te klussen, en dan vraag ik jongens waar ik regelmatig mee samenwerk natuurlijk wel ff of dat klopt



Dit gaat dan waarschijnlijk over mij?!
Zoja, dan is dat 100% waar, ik heb het zelf terug gehoord. 
Ik wil hier verder niet meer op in gaan, ik wil niet weer diezelfde discussie, en ik hoop jij ook niet. Het is maar dat je weet dat ik het zelf ook gehoord heb :Wink:  P.S. sorry voor de late reactie[|)]

----------


## AJB

Is ook niet kritisch bedoelt René, was puur om aan te geven dat het vrij eenvoudig is om background van mensen te checken... :Smile:

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djkoen_
> 
> Even een reactie op ik meen o.a. Ralph die een hekel heeft aan jongens van 15 die een hele boel dingen zeggen waar niets van klopt. 
> 
> Natuurlijk zijn er die, maar je kunt niet iedereen van 15jaar over één kamp scheren. 
> Ik zal je zeggen, ik ben 15jaar, en ik ga mee (je zou het werk kunnen noemen) met ****. Ik werk ook met Midas Venice tafels, Yamaha DM1000's, Sound Projects SP4 sets. Natuurlijk zet **** mij niet als 'hoofd-mixer' neer, ik ben daar nog te onervaren voor. Maar zelf heb ik ook weleens een musical of bandje gedaan met een Midas of whatever.
> 
> Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat er ook jongens (of meisjes) zijn die wel degelijk met die apparatuur omgaan en die ook een heleboel kennis hebben van licht en geluid.



Zag net dat er gereageerd was op een opmerking van mij.
Kan ik heel kort in zijn: de mensen die serieus bezig zijn moeten zich natuurlijk niet aangesproken voelen. De mensen van 14 die "uit ervaring" melden dat iets op een bepaalde manier kan wel.

Dat iets een keer goed is afgelopen wil niet zeggen dat het ook zo hoort!

Kortom: sta open om te leren en te kijken naar hoe anderen werken, roep niet direct dat de manier waarop jij werkt de enige juiste is..er is meer tussen hemel en aarde.

Waar je mee werkt zegt me geen reet...
Het gaat erom wat je ervan opsteekt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ben bijna mezelf....Maar ik zit me vaak in te houden....Als ik mensen kon bannen, zou ik het niet laten...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> En tja uitgeven voor newbie. Mensen zeggen graag niet dat ze iets niet weten, je zegt ook niet dat je een eikel bent oid.



Wie zegt dat het negatief is als je niets weet. Met zo'n instelling geef je aan dat je nog genoeg erbij wil leren, en dat lijkt me juist een positieve houding!

Verder: voor zover ik weet ben ik mezelf en ik zou het moeten weten, want ik ken mezelf al zo'n 17,5 jaar...

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> ...



Dat wou ik juist ook zeggen, alleen mensen schijnen het toch een drempel te vinden...

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zal mijn psychiater eens vragen welke van de drie van mijn 'ikken' nu het meest op het forum zit. 
Dat wordt dus Wie van de Drie!
Maar als er nu één veruit de meeste postings doet, mogen die andere twee dan helemaal niet meer. 
Ik vindt dat die 'botte boer' en die 'slappe zak' ook af en toe best wat mogen zeggen. 
Dat serieuze ge-OH hangt me nu alweer de keel uit.

----------


## som

welke keel rinus? :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin-vdB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MatthiasB_
> 
> Waarom zou je het bedrijf bellen waar iemand bij werkt? daar verdoe je je tijd toch niet aan? Ze vallen zelf wel door de mand ooit zullen ze wel is een steek laten vallen waardoor je kan afleiden dat het een hoopje boerenbedrog is
> 
> Zo was er laatst iemand op de sjet ook die we nu niet meer zien (ga geen namen noemen) En als we hem hoorden spreken dan was het net of hij had heel EML bij hem thuis staan. Maar terwijl vroeg ie wel aan iemand anders een offerte voor een feestje. Dan weet je genoeg he.



Ja precies, als je een beetje alle posts in de gaten houd van iemand waarbij je al twijfeld of ze het zelf allemaal wel weten. Bij de één duurt het wat langer dan de ander maar vroeg of laat vallen ze echt wel door de mand.

Zo ben ik een keer vurig met iemand in discussie geweest die op een gegeven moment zelfs beweerde een groot magazijn "_vlak over de grens_" te hebben terwijl ik een aantal maanden geleden van deze zelfde persoon ineens (in een door hem zelf geschreven reactie) kon lezen dat 'ie bij shows voor meer dan 400 mensen spullen moet gaan inhuren. Best wel grappig, maar ook een beetje triest, helemaal als je op z'n website leest dat 'ie P.A.'s tot 50.000 man op voorraad heeft. (diegene waar dit over gaat herkent zichzelf wel denk ik [^])

Dan kan ik in ieder geval van mezelf zeggen dat ik klussen met meer dan 5000 bezoekers doorstuur naar een ander bedrijf. Ik kan het wel maar ik zet mezelf voor schut met de apparatuur die ik heb.

Wat dat betreft denk ik ook dat er een hoop wijsheid gekopieerd word van andere sites terwijl ze beweren er zelf voor geleerd te hebben.

----------


## NIVA

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Martin-vdB_
> 
> Ik kan het wel maar ik zet mezelf voor schut met de apparatuur die ik heb.



Helaas doet dat fabeltje nog altijd de ronde. Ik vind eigenlijk dat je pas echt een prof bent als je met alles wat je voorgeschoteld krijgt op een klus, toch een zo goed mogelijke sound of een zo mooi mogelijk plaatje neer kan zetten. Niet miepen, gewoon proberen het beste ervan te maken. Daar houdt ik dan weer van!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik ben in het echt nog een grotere l*l....Dat weet ik dan weer van me zelf...Maar voor de rest...Het is zelfs mijn echte naam...

----------


## berolios

Als het zo is dat iemand niet helemaal is wie hij zegt te zijn, is dat dan zo erg?
Waarom zijn we hier op een forum? Om een beetje te patsen en te vertellen op welke evenementen en voor welke bedrijven en artiesten we wel niet allemaal werken en gewerkt hebben? Is dat dan nu echt zo belangrijk? 

Wanneer je naar ervaringen vraagt op een specifiek gebied, wil je natuurlijk wél rechtmatige antwoorden krijgen (geen verzonnen shit dus die je op het verkeerde been zet), dan ben ik de eerste die het ermee eens is. Maar is het niet zo dat de reacties van mensen die eigenlijk niks wezenlijks kunnen bijdragen aan sommige serieuze topics er zó uit te plukken zijn? (ik sluit me dus aan bij de velen die dit al voor me hebben verklaard)

Dan de jongens en meisjes van 14/15/16/17 die op school of elders aan een (waarschijnlijk) low-budget project meewerken. Die kinders hebben waarschijnlijk zo'n beetje de tijd van hun leven (ik ben toch ook op deze manier begonnen toen ik 13 was, en geloof maar dat ik niet de enige ben). Soms kunnen ze misschien wat klungelig door de bocht komen, maar probeer het positieve van hun enthousiasme in te zien, in plaats van ze de grond in te boren. Vaak kunnen deze jongens hééél veel hebben aan nét die ene goeie tip. 
Iedereen zegt altijd wel dat hij gek wordt van die sjacheraars met hun goedkope geluidsetjes en disco's die hun zooi gewoon niet voor elkaar hebben. In mijn ogen is het dan aan ons de taak om de 'nieuwe lichting' te leren denken als een prof (zodat ze later niet de boel gaan verzieken), voordat ze onder de hoede vallen van de lokale sjacheraar. 

Oh ja, ik moet natuurlijk wel nog effe zeggen wie ik ben: 'berolios' insinueerd misschien enige Griekse (athletische?) verbanden. Forget it... ik ben gewoon een oer-limburgse lelijkerd.

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Het is gewoon maar een vraagje hoor. Maar nemen jullie mij serieus. Niet dat ik dat niet denk, maar gewoon voor de zekerheid. Van mijn vader mag ik niet mijn eigen naam op internet "te koop" zetten. Daarom mijn nicknaam. Ik mag ik mijn adres niet op internet zetten. De'r zitten lui (nee, jullie niet in de meeste gevallen) tussen die denken van die en die heeft zus en zo, en woont daar en daar. Daar kan wat halen. Vandaar niet mijn echte naam en adress. Maar voor de rest is alles wel echt hoor. Alleen mijn profiel loopt achter ben inmiddels veertien. Ik ben zelfs soms zo geboeid door dit forum om iets te leren dat soms het huiswerk er een beetje inschiet (dan maar ff op school makuh). Als er topic's zijn van welke geluidset advizeren jullie reageer ik niet. Dat is omdat ik daar geen goed advies in kan geven. Ik niet met echt pro stuff gewerkt.

Ik hoop dat dit een beetje duidelijkheid schept over 14 jarigen en mij.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------

